# Seiko Divers



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

So far i have two watches, a seiko 5 and a 7t27 raf style.

I am considering buying a divers, but i do not know much about them. The face style of the skx031 appeals, it is similar to the skx009.

What is the difference between a 007 and a 009?

Is there a resource that i can see all the seiko divers? I cannot afford prospex or marine masters, and find them a bit bulky. I do not like monsters very much either.

Any other info on divers appreciated. I do not dive so 100m/10bar would be fine.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

..you might find something HERE


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, If you have a look at the recent thread titled Argos you will understand why Roy (and many others in UK) is no longer considering retailing Seikos, as distorted and unfair country pricing makes it difficult to compete agains divers styles bought on fleabay etc.

Which is a great pity as the 007/009 and 31 divers series are great watches - I take it you are looking at 'new' rather than collectable Seiko divers - there are lots of very knowledgeable members interested in the older series.

You don't have enough posts for me to send you a PM, but if you email me at girons(AT)ossur(DOT)com I gan point you in the direction of a very straightforward description of the two 'new' series which itemises their basic facets, sizes and differences.

I don't think it mentions however that some fleabay sellers think that 007/009 series with 'J' suffixes are worth a few quid more than the 'K' suffixed versions, made (I think) in Singapore or elsewhere.

I have no idea whether there are discernible differences in quality.

I bought a Black Monster before Christmas, haven't worn it, and wish I had bought an 009 which is the one with the pepsi bezel. (I think)!

I am sure most members would say that you can't really go wrong with either.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

DavidH said:


> ..you might find something HERE


Interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I think since there is a 7s26 movement in my 5, i would like to avoid having another and get a different seiko movement, although maybe this is crazy?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

have a look here, Jase just posted details of the new diver with a 6R15 23J movement

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry205460


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

ernestrome said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think since there is a 7s26 movement in my 5, i would like to avoid having another and get a different seiko movement, although maybe this is crazy?


No, not crazy.. It's not the best movement in the world by a long, long way. It is always difficult to get them to run after a longish period idle, they don't hack and they don't hand wind, but they do have a reputation for reliability. Another issue I have found (and how about the rest of you? - surely I'm not alone in this??) is that the winder/stem assemblies on the modern divers can be a bit fragile.... You won't find many Seiko divers that don't use the 7S26 movement, unless you are prepared to consider quartz or go for an older model such as the 7002, 6309 or 6105 series. These are readily available at reasonable money, although the 6105 series are more sought after, therefore more expensive. Additionally there are a couple of kinetic powered watches available such as the SKA series, although they are very big watches and not everybody's cup of tea.

Rob


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> have a look here, Jase just posted details of the new diver with a 6R15 23J movement
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry205460


Hmm, it is not as attractive as the 007 009 031's to my eye. Maybe i will just have to stick with 7s26 for the minute.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello ern

you could try the predessesor to the 7s26, the 7002(i think anyhow







), i'm fairly sure that roy has them occasionally, they're quiet nice imo.










regs, john


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> hello ern
> 
> you could try the predessesor to the 7s26, the 7002(i think anyhow
> 
> ...


And the 7002 movement is well regarded cf 7s26?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The 7002 is a good movt. It's well made & tough... It's just that it currently doesn't have the almost cult following amongst Seiko collectors/wearers as the 6105 or the 6309... The downside on the 7002 is that its lume is particularly weak... & they are date only [Which I personally like!]

The advantage of this non-cult status & weak lume is that they don't command the prices that the 6309's will... & they're nowhere near the prices asked for 6105's... I have a few of the various models of the 7002 they are tough watches.

Mike


----------

